# wpa and ralink rt2500 driver

## atosch

Hi,

i have a pci wlan card with the ralink rt2500 chip.

the driver is loaded proberly and works.

the shell commands to configure the driver are:

ifconfig ra0 up

iwconfig ra0 channel 0

iwpriv ra0 set SSID=Gallien

iwpriv ra0 set NetworkType=Infra

iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK

iwpriv ra0 set EncrypType=TKIP

iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK=passphrase

dhcpcd ra0

with this the driver works quite stable.

i have baselayout 1.11.8 installed.

but wpa-supplicant seems not to support the ralink driver.

how i have to set the driver by the gentoo way.

thanks a lot.

atosch

----------

## Mythos

good question ... how can i have wpa with rt2500 driver in wpa_supplicant!

----------

## UberLord

Does it work with wext driver?

```
wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"
```

Replace eth0 with the wireless interface name  :Smile: 

----------

## Useful Idiot

I don't think the current rt2500 works with wext driver, but the new rt2x00 driver should. However, it is still under heavy developement and last time I checked it was nowhere near usable. 

I'm currently using rt2500 with wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper with Ralink's Win2K driver v.2.02.06. It's a nasty hack because there is also the native driver, but atleast it works. The native driver actually froze my laptop and I also had hard time understanding it's configuration.

----------

## Regor

Many thanks atosch!

Using the steps you described worked perfectly for me - first time getting this card to really work!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thermoman

No need for ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420765.html

Greetings,

thermoman

----------

